# A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life ...Cheapest price I have found



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 9, 2012)

This is the cheapest I have seen the book listed for. 30 dollars plus 5 dollars for shipping. What a deal! Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals > A Puritan Theology Doctrine For Life



> [h=3]A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life[/h]Author: Joel Beeke and Mark Jones
> 
> This new work offers a groundbreaking treatment of the Puritans' teaching on most major Reformed doctrines, particularly those doctrines in which the Puritans made significant contributions. The book addresses Puritan teachings on all six loci of theology, covering fifty areas of doctrine. It explores Puritan teachings on biblical interpretation, God, predestination, providence, angels, sin, the covenants, the gospel, Christ, preparation for conversion, regeneration, coming to Christ, justification, adoption, church government, the Sabbath, preaching, baptism, heaven, hell, and many other topics. It ends with eight chapters that explore Puritan "theology in practice." Some chapters highlight the work of a specific theologian on a specific topic. Other chapters survey various authors on a particular subject. The goal of _A Puritan Theology_ is to increase knowledge in the mind and godliness in the soul.


----------



## Zach (Oct 9, 2012)

I am asking for this for my Birthday. It looks like such a wonderful resource, especially for those of us who are new to Reformed Theology.


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 10, 2012)

Drool.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ordered! Thanks!!!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 10, 2012)

It is supposed to come out for kindle, and it should be cheaper in that format.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 10, 2012)

I just ordered mine last night and cannot wait to get it! It is my birthday gift from my wife, pretty sweet!!


----------



## Christopher88 (Oct 10, 2012)

I did not even know this book existed.  

Going to have to hold off right now, but will be ordering in due time.


----------



## Somerset (Oct 10, 2012)

Amazon is saying it will be the end of the month in the UK.


----------



## pianoman (Oct 10, 2012)

sevenzedek said:


> Drool.



Yes I am drooling now. "It explores Puritan teachings on biblical interpretation, God, predestination, providence, angels, sin, the covenants, the gospel, Christ, preparation for conversion, regeneration, coming to Christ, justification, adoption, church government, the Sabbath, preaching, baptism, heaven, hell, and many other topics" Wonder what the "many other topics" are. Seems like that list pretty much covers it.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 10, 2012)

pianoman said:


> sevenzedek said:
> 
> 
> > Drool.
> ...



...and at 1200 pages it would seem to!


----------



## py3ak (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is a table of contents.

Introduction

*Prolegomena*
1. The Puritans on Natural and Supernatural Theology
2. Puritan Hermeneutics and Exegesis
3. The Learned Doctor William Ames and The Marrow of Theology
*Theology Proper*
4. Stephen Charnock on the Attributes of God
5. The Puritans on the Trinity
6. John Owen on Communion with the Triune God
7. William Perkins on Predestination
8. Thomas Goodwin and Johannes Maccovius on Justification from Eternity
9. Thomas Goodwin’s Christological Supralapsarianism
10. The Puritans on Providence
11. The Puritans on Angels
12. The Puritans on Demons
*Anthropology and Covenant Theology*
13. The Puritans on the Sinfulness of Sin
14. The Puritans on the Covenant of Works
15. The Puritans on the Covenant of Redemption
16. The Puritans on the Covenant of Grace
17. The Puritans on the Old and New Covenants: A Gracious Moses?
18. The Minority Report: John Owen on Sinai
19. The Puritans on Covenant Conditions
*Christology*
20. The Puritans on Law and Gospel
21. Puritan Christology
22. The Puritans on Christ’s Offices and States
23. The Blood of Christ in Puritan Piety
24. Anthony Burgess on Christ’s Intercession for Us
25. Thomas Goodwin on Christ’s Beautiful Heart
26. The Puritans on Understanding and Using God’s Promises
*Soteriology*
27. Puritan Preparatory Grace
28. The Puritans on Regeneration
29. The Puritans on Union with Christ, Justification, and Regeneration
30. John Owen on Justification by Faith Alone
31. The Puritans on Coming to Christ
32. The Puritans on Living in Christ
33. The Puritans on Adoption
34. The Third Use of the Law
35. Richard Sibbes on Entertaining the Holy Spirit
36. William Perkins and His Greatest Case of Conscience
37. The Puritans on Perseverance of the Saints
*Ecclesiology*
38. The Puritans on the Government of the Church
39. The Puritans on the Offices of the Church
40. John Owen on the Christian Sabbath and Worship
41. Puritan Preaching (1)
42. Puritan Preaching (2)
43. John Bunyan’s Preaching to the Heart
44. The Puritans and Paedobaptism
45. The Puritans on the Lord’s Supper
46. Puritan Prayers for World Missions
*Eschatology*
47. “The City on a Hill”: The American Puritans’ Optimistic View of the End Times
48. Thomas Manton on the Judgment According to Works
49. How History Informs the Historicist: Thomas Goodwin’s Reading of Revelation
50. Christopher Love on the Glories of Heaven and Terrors of Hell
*Theology in Practice*
51. Puritan Theology Shaped by a Pilgrim Mentality
52. The Puritans on Walking Godly in the Home
53. Matthew Henry on a Practical Method of Daily Prayer
54. The Puritan Practice of Meditation
55. The Puritans on Conscience
56. Puritan Casuistry
57. Puritan Sacrificial Zeal
58. Practical Lessons from Puritan Theology Today
*Afterword*
59. A Final Word


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 10, 2012)

I think this book will provide a phenomenal backdrop to the theology of the Westminster Standards. We (by we I include "me") often read clauses assuming we know what they mean but don't realize there is much more behind the words we read.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 10, 2012)

My order will be here soon but apparently it is not available until 10/15 but I have a question in the meantime. Will this book cover the federal headship in any capacity? I am wondering if I will need to get a different book or if this will cover this topic. Thanks for any input you can provide.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Oct 10, 2012)

Dr. Mark Jones was on _Christ the Center_ recently and discussed some parts of the book at length.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 10, 2012)

To buy or not to buy. Temptations, man!


----------



## KSon (Oct 10, 2012)

ChristianTrader said:


> It is supposed to come out for kindle, and it should be cheaper in that format.



Do we have further information about a potential Kindle release?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 11, 2012)

KSon said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> > It is supposed to come out for kindle, and it should be cheaper in that format.
> ...



The most recent word from someone working at the heritage reformed books is that it will be available in a few days. 

CT


----------



## KSon (Oct 11, 2012)

ChristianTrader said:


> KSon said:
> 
> 
> > ChristianTrader said:
> ...



Excellent! Thank you for the update.


----------



## Somerset (Oct 11, 2012)

Easy to buy - but harder to find the time to actually read 1200 pages.


----------



## Zach (Oct 11, 2012)

Somerset said:


> Easy to buy - but harder to find the time to actually read 1200 pages.



Story of a decent amount of my bookshelf...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 11, 2012)

Ow.ly - image uploaded by @wtsbooks Here is a pic of the binding.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Ow.ly - image uploaded by @wtsbooks Here is a pic of the binding.



Very cool, thank you!!


----------



## Berean (Oct 11, 2012)

WTS also has it for $30 for one week. 50% off. Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life (Hardcover) 9781601781666 Beeke, Joel R.; Jones, Mark


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 12, 2012)

I was thrilled to see that death has not stopped J.I. Packer from writing forwards and endorsements. That guy is amazing!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 12, 2012)

He's still with us I think isn't he?


BobVigneault said:


> I was thrilled to see that death has not stopped J.I. Packer from writing forwards and endorsements. That guy is amazing!


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 12, 2012)

NaphtaliPress said:


> He's still with us I think isn't he?



Yes, unless there has been some very recent news to the contrary.


----------



## Christopher88 (Oct 12, 2012)

A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life: Joel R. Beeke,Mark Jones: 9781601781666: Amazon.com: Books

Reformation Heritage on Amazon is selling new copies for $45.00 

Not many copies left. I snagged one with the help of my Fiancee gifting me 25.00 dollar gift card. I scored this wonderful book for 23 and some change.  

I love the Puritans. Can't wait to read this one. 

The Lord gave a me another blessing to the renewal of my mind.


----------



## The Narrator (Oct 12, 2012)

I narrate books from the Kindle, but for reading I wanted to have the hard copy. I needed to see lots of illustrations. By the way, there are pictures of puritans on Sermon Audio that are in error. No pictures of these puritans exist,
Joseph Alleine, Thomas Brooks, and William Gurnall. I am a mailman, and I think that the common picture of Thomas Goodwin is fitting for the bulletin board as one walks into the Post Office. I wanted to see what Beeke wrote, in this book,
on puritans and preparatory grace. I understand that Steven Dilday translated some William Ames from Latin to be included here. I am interested in any new light on this. I gave Dr. Beeke a 60 page paper I wrote on it, but he is
too busy to read these things, I think. I was told he is co-writing another book with Paul Smalley about this subject since this was Smalley's Master's dissertation at Puritan.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to the board Mr. Sullivan. Please click on the link in my signature and fix your signature accordingly per board rules. Thanks very much.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 12, 2012)

He's alive!!! I seriously thought he died. Who am I thinking of then? This is weird. Don't tell JI that I said he was dead... he won't write the forward to my book.

IT WAS STOTT! I get my Anglicans mixed up. Sorry James, it was Stott and wow, it's been over a year already.


----------



## timmopussycat (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, Bawb, when it comes to havoc, you WREAK!
Unlike the apostles, James survived John.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 12, 2012)

timmopussycat said:


> Yes, Bawb, when it comes to havoc, you WREAK!
> Unlike the apostles, James survived John.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 12, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Ow.ly - image uploaded by @wtsbooks Here is a pic of the binding.



Can't get that with a Kindle,not to mention the smell of it,what a grand volume,and Challies blog is giving away also,I can't afford it but I can pray,and I will.


----------



## Zach (Oct 14, 2012)

So even though my parents ordered this to be shipped to them in their name, somehow it was shipped in my name and I opened it today. Whoops. Needless to say, I love my accidental early Birthday gift. While reading the acknowledgments I came across a thank you to the PuritanBoard's own Ruben and Heidi!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 15, 2012)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I think this book will provide a phenomenal backdrop to the theology of the Westminster Standards.



This book, I believe, will go nicely with Dr D.M. Lloyd-Jones 'Great Doctrines of the Bible' [also a Puritan book]. The topics covered in both nicely compliment each other.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 15, 2012)

BobVigneault said:


> He's alive!!! I seriously thought he died. Who am I thinking of then? This is weird. Don't tell JI that I said he was dead... he won't write the forward to my book.
> 
> IT WAS STOTT! I get my Anglicans mixed up. Sorry James, it was Stott and wow, it's been over a year already.



And for a second I thought I had validation for my reanimated corpse theory...

I also bought this new volume. Books sales get me every time.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 15, 2012)

Zach said:


> So even though my parents ordered this to be shipped to them in their name, somehow it was shipped in my name and I opened it today. Whoops. Needless to say, I love my accidental early Birthday gift. While reading the acknowledgments I came across a thank you to the PuritanBoard's own Ruben and Heidi!



SWEET, that is very cool!!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 15, 2012)

ChristianTrader said:


> KSon said:
> 
> 
> > ChristianTrader said:
> ...



A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life - EBOOK - Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## baron (Oct 15, 2012)

ChristianTrader said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> > KSon said:
> ...



Isn't that a little high $29.99 for an eBook?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 15, 2012)

baron said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> > ChristianTrader said:
> ...



It is similar to books of its size. Grudem and Horton's systematic texts are the same price.

CT


----------



## KMK (Oct 15, 2012)

ChristianTrader said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> > KSon said:
> ...



It doesn't say what format it is. Does that mean it is mobi?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 15, 2012)

KMK said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> > ChristianTrader said:
> ...



How to purchase an ebook. | Heritage Booktalk - I believe one can decide which format during the ordering process.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 15, 2012)

If it's like other books that I've purchased from Heritage books then you get both the .mobi and the .epub format when you purchase.


----------



## KMK (Oct 15, 2012)

Semper Fidelis said:


> If it's like other books that I've purchased from Heritage books then you get both the .mobi and the .epub format when you purchase.



How was the quality of these other e-books, Rich?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 15, 2012)

KMK said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > If it's like other books that I've purchased from Heritage books then you get both the .mobi and the .epub format when you purchase.
> ...



You can look up some of their book on amazon to preview their quality in kindle format (the epub should be equivalent). I just looked up David Murray's Christians get depressed too and it was nicely formatted: TOC linked and footnotes clickable.

Personally I would wait for Monergismbook to get the ebook - they sell Reformation heritage titles for substantially less than RHB does.

CT


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 16, 2012)

I purchased the eBook and you can download both the .mobi and.epub formats. It looks great in iBooks with a full TOC.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephen L Smith said:


> This book, I believe, will go nicely with Dr D.M. Lloyd-Jones 'Great Doctrines of the Bible' [also a Puritan book].



Not to derail the thread, just a quick question -- I know that MLJ loved the Puritans, but I wasn't aware that his 'Great Doctrines' was a "Puritan book." Not attempting to be nit-picky here but to ask a genuine question: what do you mean by that statement? I'm fascinated...

Now, to pull my comment back on-topic, I am drooling as I look at the Puritan Theology...wow. What a gift to the church! Maybe one will wind up on my desk during Pastor Appreciation month! Ha ha!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 16, 2012)

waiting... waiting.... waiting.....


----------



## baron (Oct 16, 2012)

ChristianTrader said:


> It is similar to books of its size. Grudem and Horton's systematic texts are the same price.



I only paid $10 for Grudem, $10 for Reymond, and Horton's was purchased for me all hard cover. It just seems like to much for an eBook $29.99. You can't give it away or sell an eBook. The only reason I wanted it in eBook form is due to it would be easier for me to read. I received my copy A Purtain Theology today and it is hard for me to read. Since I'm being reinbursed for buying this book I still might purchase the eBook. But I just can't get over the price. I hate to pay over $10 for an eBook.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

reaganmarsh said:


> Not to derail the thread, just a quick question -- I know that MLJ loved the Puritans, but I wasn't aware that his 'Great Doctrines' was a "Puritan book." Not attempting to be nit-picky here but to ask a genuine question: what do you mean by that statement? I'm fascinated...



Lloyd-Jones did certainly love the Puritans but it can also be said that his theology was Puritan to the core.
The reason I said it was a Puritan book is:
1. The theology in the book 'Great Doctrines' is consistent with the Puritan Westminster Standards
2. The book has much pastoral application within its teaching. Some parts are quite devotional - the balance also in Puritan ministry
3. Lloyd-Jones preaching was in true Puritan style 

Perhaps I could rephrase my comment by saying it is very consistent with the theology and 'spirit' of the Puritans.


----------



## Zach (Oct 16, 2012)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> waiting... waiting.... waiting.....



It will be well worth the wait, brother! I dove right into the chapter on Matthew Henry and Prayer and have been very blessed.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I think this book will provide a phenomenal backdrop to the theology of the Westminster Standards.



You might be interested to know, Rich, that Dr Jim Renihan (Westminster Seminary, California) said in a lecture in my country that David Dickson's "Truths victory over error" provides the best backdrop to the WCF. Dickson lived at the time of the Westminster Standards and was well acquainted with Samuel Rutherford etc. The book has been recently republished by Banner of Truth.


----------



## JMKing (Oct 16, 2012)

also waiting... waiting... waiting - I purchased from the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals.

Has anyone that has purchased from them even received an email notification that it has been shipped?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 16, 2012)

baron said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> > It is similar to books of its size. Grudem and Horton's systematic texts are the same price.
> ...



The ebooks for Grudem and Horton are the same price as the ebook for A Puritan Theology. In the each case, the ebook is a few dollars cheaper than the hardcover. One problem with having the ebook substantially cheaper is that it would cannibalize the sales of the hardcover and make it harder to recover the large upfront costs of the hardcover book. My main point was that the pricing scheme is nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 16, 2012)

ChristianTrader said:


> The ebooks for Grudem and Horton are the same price as the ebook for A Puritan Theology. In the each case, the ebook is a few dollars cheaper than the hardcover. One problem with having the ebook substantially cheaper is that it would cannibalize the sales of the hardcover and make it harder to recover the large upfront costs of the hardcover book. My main point was that the pricing scheme is nothing out of the ordinary.



Quite true. And I think as e-book sales increase, so will their price in general. My wife and I are customers who would rather buy e-books than hard backs these days. I can imagine publishers catching on to that and realizing the e-book "discount" pressure is losing its strength.


----------



## Claudiu (Oct 16, 2012)

Bought mine. Should be here any day now. I've been waiting for this book for quite sometime. God bless Joel Beeke for his work!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 17, 2012)

I expect to pay for an e-Book what the "value" of the content is. I've paid $thousands for Logos resources. In my case, the accessibility and searchability is _more_ valuable to me than the physicality of a book. I think many are of the opinion that publishers of Reformed works are literally bathing in the money they make from these works. Even the most popular titles pale in comparison to sales for popular evangelical titles and a volume like this will sell even less given its size. In short, I don't begrudge the price. In fact, I would have been willing to pay twice as much for a volume this important.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 17, 2012)

When it comes to e-Books... I've made the decision to purchase my "sermon prep" resources - commentaries, etc. - on Logos. But all other books I want to own a physical book.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 17, 2012)

A negative review of "Puritan Theology- Doctrine For Life"

On Getting the Puritans (and our contemporaries) Right


----------



## KMK (Oct 17, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> A negative review of "Puritan Theology- Doctrine For Life"
> 
> On Getting the Puritans (and our contemporaries) Right



I didn't think it was negative per se. 



> If the chapter online is any indication, I expect that the book will be a celebration of the Puritans that is long on primary-source detail but a bit short on genuinely critical historical and contextual analysis. That doesn’t mean that it is without value, but it does suggest that some potentially important questions will not be asked.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 17, 2012)

I got my copy yesterday (Tuesday, 10/16). I got the 50% off deal from WTS bookstore in Philly. I got an email from them last Thursday, and ordered the book Thursday night. I got an email from them on Friday saying the book had been shipped - and it arrived at my home yesterday afternoon. From Glenside, PA to Lakewood, CA in 3 days (not counting Sunday)! And that was with the Postal Service handling it!

I've already read the dust jacket, all the introductory material, and Chapter 1. This is going to be a fabulous read!

By the way, the actual page count is 1,054.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 17, 2012)

KMK said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > A negative review of "Puritan Theology- Doctrine For Life"
> ...



I wouldn't call it a review, per se!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 17, 2012)

Zach said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > waiting... waiting.... waiting.....
> ...



Woo hoo, I hope mine comes in today!!!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 17, 2012)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Quote Originally Posted by reaganmarsh View Post
> Not to derail the thread, just a quick question -- I know that MLJ loved the Puritans, but I wasn't aware that his 'Great Doctrines' was a "Puritan book." Not attempting to be nit-picky here but to ask a genuine question: what do you mean by that statement? I'm fascinated...
> Lloyd-Jones did certainly love the Puritans but it can also be said that his theology was Puritan to the core.
> The reason I said it was a Puritan book is:
> ...



Thanks for your comment, Stephen; it was helpful. I appreciate you taking time to respond!


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 17, 2012)

Purchased mine at the Christian Book Nook today!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 18, 2012)

Has anyone received their book from Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals? I just called and they stated it is on back order and not sure when they will get any and I am asking for a refund. Does anyone know another place for me to purchase this for a good price?


----------



## Craig.Scott (Oct 18, 2012)

For the UK brethren, the cheapest is £27.95 from A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life : Hardback : Joel R. Beeke, Mark Jones : 9781601781666 It comes out here on the 28th October.





In Christ


----------



## Somerset (Oct 18, 2012)

Waiting as well - feels as if they are bringing them over here by rowing boat!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, a quick update, it appears they have shipped mine and called me back to clarify and apologize for the confusion. All is well now and mine should be here soon, woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 18, 2012)

Somerset said:


> Waiting as well - feels as if they are bringing them over here by rowing boat!



haha, awesome!!


----------



## Somerset (Oct 18, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> A negative review of "Puritan Theology- Doctrine For Life"
> 
> On Getting the Puritans (and our contemporaries) Right



Perhaps he should wait until he has read the whole book before writing a review.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 18, 2012)

Somerset said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > A negative review of "Puritan Theology- Doctrine For Life"
> ...



Amen!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 19, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> A negative review of "Puritan Theology- Doctrine For Life"
> 
> On Getting the Puritans (and our contemporaries) Right




It appears it is just a notation to clear up something from his end. Dr. Evan's was noting the later progressive thought and where it was headed. He seems to be clearing up some misunderstanding. There is no perfect book on this side but the Word of God. Dr. Evan's brother was here not long ago and did one of our Reformation Society Meetings for us. He was excellent and right on when we discussed Union with Christ. His Mother attends our RSI luncheons. I use to go listen to his Dad Preach when he was Pastor at Walnut Grove Chapel.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 20, 2012)

ChristianTrader said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> > KSon said:
> ...


Got the paper version today.

Still waiting for this to be ready:
A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life: Joel R. Beeke,Mark Jones: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

Not sure what the ebook format at RHB will be. Looks like it might be an Acrobat Digital Edition, something I really dislike using.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 21, 2012)

Well, the book is selling well. The book was officially published on Friday, October 12. The first printing - 4,000 copies - almost entirely sold out the first week (through yesterday, 10/19). Reformation Heritage Books has ordered a second printing - 6,000 copies this time - which they are hoping should be available on November 9. This information is according to Dr. Beeke's blog (www.joelbeeke.org).

Nice to know there are so many people out there interested in reading serious theology. (As for me, I've read up through Chapter 8: "Thomas Goodwin and Johannes Maccovius on Justification from Eternity.")


----------



## KMK (Oct 21, 2012)

Interestingly, if it wasn't for Puritanboard, I would have never heard of it. (Maybe Rich deserves a kickback.)


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 21, 2012)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> ChristianTrader said:
> 
> 
> > ChristianTrader said:
> ...



http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/pur...ice-i-have-found-76202/index2.html#post970798


----------



## caddy (Oct 21, 2012)

Ordered two weeks ago. Will be here in a day or two !


----------



## Michael Doyle (Oct 22, 2012)

Its in!
http://www.monergismbooks.com/A-Puritan-Theology-Doctrine-for-Life-eBook-p-21001.html#

This is the Kindle version. Looks great


----------



## Michael Doyle (Oct 22, 2012)

Its in!
http://www.monergismbooks.com/A-Puritan-Theology-Doctrine-for-Life-eBook-p-21001.html#


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 22, 2012)

caddy said:


> Ordered two weeks ago. Will be here in a day or two !



I finally called and it shipped on the 18th. Slow and a good price is better for me. Right now 10 Dollars is about 60 miles of travel for me and I am doing a lot of it. I have been visiting a friend in a Rehab hospital that is about 40 miles away. I was relieved Gas went down to 3.30 this weekend. I am headed down there tonight.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 22, 2012)

SGB is saying the first printing is out of print (I gather they mean RHB has shipped all copies to buyers and resellers). That's the fastest sell out I've seen.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd recommend buying the e-book from RHB instead of Amazon. RHB was kind enough to let us have 2 copies for one household, one for my wife and one for me, for the price of one. Just call them.

I think Amazon, at best, might allow sharing for two weeks.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Oct 22, 2012)

I bought the kindle version for $19.99. I cant wait to dig in, very exciting.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 22, 2012)

NaphtaliPress said:


> SGB is saying the first printing is out of print (I gather they mean RHB has shipped all copies to buyers and resellers). That's the fastest sell out I've seen.



Chris, see my post #77.


----------



## baron (Oct 22, 2012)

Michael Doyle said:


> I bought the kindle version for $19.99. I cant wait to dig in, very exciting.



I also purchased the eBook. Did you have any trouble downloading it, I had to download it 3 or 4 times. I finnaly was able to get it on my Kindle. When I tried to open file it wanted to know what program created it. Tried to email Monergism and keep getting error on page, very frustrating now I have to call them. Thats why I like Amazon.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 23, 2012)

My copy of "A Puritan Theology: A Doctrine for Life" has come in the mail. This thing is far more majestic than I could have imagined. Also picked up Dr. Beeke's "Puritan Reformed Spirituality" with this and am blown away by it as well.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 23, 2012)

I found mine on my front porch last evening. Somehow it got missed when the mail was gathered. It was next to the door on a stool. It blended in since the stool was white and the box was white. I am excited. My book lust has been quenched for a while.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Oct 23, 2012)

baron said:


> Michael Doyle said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the kindle version for $19.99. I cant wait to dig in, very exciting.
> ...



I did not have trouble downloading it but am somewhat saddened that the share feature is not enabled on the kindle version. Other then that I have been plowing through it and loving it. I do however believe I will still purchase the book as well. I have issues!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 23, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> My copy of "A Puritan Theology: A Doctrine for Life" has come in the mail. This thing is far more majestic than I could have imagined. Also picked up Dr. Beeke's "Puritan Reformed Spirituality" with this and am blown away by it as well.



You are making me covet!!! 

I am hoping mine gets here soon since they stated it shipped last week. I have been going crazy with anticipation!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Woo hoo, mine came it today!!!!! Now I have a true dilemma: I am about half way through reading a borrowed copy of "What is Reformed Theology" by R.C. Sproul but now have my copy of "A Puritan Theology" and wondered if I decided to stop reading the first one would I get everything and more from the second? My wife wants me to finish Sproul's but I have been drooling and dying for "A Puritan Theology" and only want to switch if I am gaining all the content/knowledge of Sproul's and more with the Puritan book. Can you all give me some feedback? I know I will be a few more weeks with Sproul's and not even sure I can hold off any longer!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 25, 2012)

> Here the temptation to hagiography that avoids critical treatments or pesky discussions of historical development is great.



Fair enough. If I thought that someone misquoted/misinterpreted me, I'd want to set the record straight too. 

However, what is the purpose of the book? Beeke, a professional trained historical theologian (PhD Westminster in Reformation and Post-Reformation Theology) has the ability to nuance all of the historical development that he wants to, if he were writing a thousand pages on one or two Puritans. However, it seems that part of his mission has been exposing contemporary readers to the Puritans. One might just as accurately complain that his "Meet the Puritans" fails to offer the kinds of critical evaluation found in full-scale biographies or critical considerations of a single author when the sketches are only a few pages per author.

The most restrictive definitions of the Puritan period are a century long and include hundreds of authors. 1,000+ pgs would hardly be sufficient to satisfy the demands of "critical treatments or pesky discussions of historical development ." I am grateful for the enormous service that Beeke performs for the Body of Christ in doing what he does so well. 

And, considering the name of this board, I doubt that many of us are too worried about complaints of hagiographa of the Puritan period! We are a bunch of geeks who LOVE the puritans! Can you imagine the PB recast as "A Critical Examination of English Theologians from the Time of the Accession of Elizabeth I to the English Restoration of 1660 with Special Reference to Factors of Historical Development and Socio-Political Implications of Erastian Influences at the Westminster Assembly on the Beheading of King Charles I"???

Give me a break! Beeke has done the church a great blessing by pulling all of this stuff together. If I want a critical examination, there are plenty of unread PhD dissertations gathering dust on some library shelf. 

[BTW - my copy came last week. $30]


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 25, 2012)

I am up to Chapter 5 and Beeke and Jones do not shy away from being critical and nuanced when necessary. I think Rev. Dr. Jones has said he doesn't like Thomas Goodwin's commentary on Revelation in each chapter he has written so far.


----------



## Somerset (Oct 25, 2012)

""A Critical Examination of English Theologians from the Time of the Accession of Elizabeth I to the English Restoration of 1660 with Special Reference to Factors of Historical Development and Socio-Political Implications of Erastian Influences at the Westminster Assembly on the Beheading of King Charles I" - has a certain ring to it - but I don't think I could cope with putting it in the search box every evening.

Still waiting - think they must be rowing into a strong headwind.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 26, 2012)

I received my book today. 

As I glance over it, it would be nice to know who wrote (co-wrote) each chapter...


----------



## py3ak (Oct 26, 2012)

For chapters 3,10,26,37,44,56 Dr. Beeke had a co-author; for chapters 8,27,29,39,41,45,51 Dr. Jones had a co-author. The co-authors names can be found on pp.xiii and xiv. I suspect the style of the chapters should make them fairly easy to distinguish. Apart from the ones already mentioned, I can tell you that Dr. Jones authored chapters 1,2,4,5,9,13-22,40,41,49.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 26, 2012)

I am up through Chapter 15 and if you have read anything by Dr. Beeke it is obvious which one's are his and if you know Dr. Jones did his Ph.D. on Thomas Goodwin you can tell which ones are his.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 26, 2012)

Mine just arrived tonight. I know what I'm reading at the guard shack tonight!


----------



## Wynteriii (Nov 3, 2012)

Ordered mine a week ago and should be at my door 3 days from now,


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 3, 2012)

joejohnston3 said:


> Woo hoo, mine came it today!!!!! Now I have a true dilemma: I am about half way through reading a borrowed copy of "What is Reformed Theology" by R.C. Sproul but now have my copy of "A Puritan Theology" and wondered if I decided to stop reading the first one would I get everything and more from the second? My wife wants me to finish Sproul's but I have been drooling and dying for "A Puritan Theology" and only want to switch if I am gaining all the content/knowledge of Sproul's and more with the Puritan book. Can you all give me some feedback? I know I will be a few more weeks with Sproul's and not even sure I can hold off any longer!!


Finish Sproul.


----------



## Wynteriii (Nov 3, 2012)

Once you start a Sproul book you have to finish.If I don't, I'm lost when I pick it back up again.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> joejohnston3 said:
> 
> 
> > Woo hoo, mine came it today!!!!! Now I have a true dilemma: I am about half way through reading a borrowed copy of "What is Reformed Theology" by R.C. Sproul but now have my copy of "A Puritan Theology" and wondered if I decided to stop reading the first one would I get everything and more from the second? My wife wants me to finish Sproul's but I have been drooling and dying for "A Puritan Theology" and only want to switch if I am gaining all the content/knowledge of Sproul's and more with the Puritan book. Can you all give me some feedback? I know I will be a few more weeks with Sproul's and not even sure I can hold off any longer!!
> ...



Thank you both for the input and I want to finish it as well as soon as possible.


----------



## Somerset (Nov 3, 2012)

Amazon now saying 5th November - hurricane must have slowed the rowers.


----------



## Somerset (Nov 6, 2012)

Amazon now saying mid December, if at all. First you throw our tea into Boston harbour - now a citizen of the USA is reading my long ordered book.

Starting to think the "special relationship" is somewhat over rated!


----------



## Somerset (Nov 12, 2012)

After all that - it arrived today. Managed to avoid unwrapping it for eight hours at work - disadvantage of being the boss is not having anyone to tell me to work!


----------



## Brother John (Nov 12, 2012)

Picked up my copy several weeks ago for thirty dollars at the Greenville Seminary bookstore. 

Not sure what they would charge for shipping but they have several left if you are interested.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 12, 2012)

Somerset said:


> After all that - it arrived today. Managed to avoid unwrapping it for eight hours at work - disadvantage of being the boss is not having anyone to tell me to work!



Congratulations, Ken! I think you'll like the chapter on Charnock's doctrine of God.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Nov 22, 2012)

Amazon has the kindle version on sale for 9.99. Not sure how long the sale will last?


----------



## gordo (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the update on the kindle sale. Just bought it. Although I really should finish reading the other 5 books I am reading right now! Sigh.


----------

